# Anne's Sausage and Cabbage



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Anne's Sausage and Cabbage


Ingredients 
8 slices Bacon 
4 Italian Sausages, casings removed 
1 large Onion, chopped 
1 large Cabbage, shredded 
1-1/2 cups Chicken Broth 
Salt & Pepper to taste 
Cayenne Pepper to taste 
1/2 tablespoons Garlic, minced  


Method 


In a large deep frying pan, cook the bacon until crisp. Remove the bacon and drain all but 1 tablespoon of the fat. 

Return the pan to the heat, add the sausage meat, and fry for 3 or 4 minutes, periodically mixing and dividing the meat so there are no large clumps. 

Add the onion and garlic and continue to sauté for about 10 minutes or until onion starts to brown. 

Add the shredded cabbage and crumbled bacon. Add salt, pepper and cayenne pepper to taste and mix well. 

Add the chicken broth, cover and simmer until cabbage is wilted. 

Remove the cover, mix well again, then simmer about 30 minutes or more until broth is reduced. 

Serve hot.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 25, 2005)

Rainee, this sounds so goodd and I will have to try it. Thanks for posting it.


----------

